# Breastmilk poo smells like vinegar. Normal??



## love2mother (Jun 30, 2010)

My DD's poo smells like vinegar! She is 5 months old, EBF. Normal?


----------



## love2mother (Jun 30, 2010)

I should add that rarely is her poo the classic "yellow and seedy" looking BM poo. It's normally more in the green or orange tones (brighter yellow/gold color). Yet she has absolutely no fussiness or gas. Out put is also very normal.


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

My babe's is orange too. I don't worry unless it is bloody, mucousy or green for several poops in a row (I have oversupply so have to be careful.) No fussiness or gas? Sounds like you guys are doing fine!


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

Normal ime. Ds' poo often smelled rather vinegary even after we introduced some solids.


----------



## Marisgirl (Jun 2, 2008)

I was also wondering if you cloth diaper? Sometimes the diapers need to be stripped and that can be causing the vinegar like smell.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marisgirl* 
I was also wondering if you cloth diaper? Sometimes the diapers need to be stripped and that can be causing the vinegar like smell.

I was wondering that, too - sometimes diapers that have build up smell like vinegar when poo or pee hits them.


----------



## RhianaW14 (May 12, 2009)

Its probably her poo and not the diaper. My dd's was like that as well, even using sposies, and ewww man. Its terrible! LOL

IMO its normal, since my dd had it as well. It's like zesty italian salad dressing or something. lol My dd will be 1 next month and she still gets it on occasion.


----------



## braidmama (Aug 17, 2010)

My son's is like that too...its pretty weird but he doesn't seem uncomfortable so I'm not worried about it.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I don't know if it's "normal," or not. But I can say that DD2 had that, and she's fine. She's got the healthiest digestion of anybody in the family, actually.

It was the same-- normal breastmilk poo, maybe in the orangey or greenish range sometimes, and sour-smelling like vinegar.


----------



## sacridote (Nov 10, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marisgirl* 
I was also wondering if you cloth diaper? Sometimes the diapers need to be stripped and that can be causing the vinegar like smell.

Can you explain stripping cloth dipes? We are using them too...


----------



## Asiago (Jul 1, 2009)

---


----------



## Asiago (Jul 1, 2009)

(ETA, I thought I had read an association pertaining to Fenugreek and baby's stools but I am mistaken)


----------



## Addie (Dec 19, 2009)

I noticed this recently in my LO, who is BF with solids. Then I read that teething can cause acidic poop. My LO was in the early stages of teething when I noticed it (I didn't know until the first tooth popped through two weeks later). Any chance she's teething?


----------

